

StackOverflow ain't dead (and it keeps evolving) - ScottWRobinson
https://zeitkraut.de/posts/2015-07-18-stackoverflow-aint-dead.html

======
techhackblob
I rarely post now on StackOverFlow and each time I do I wonder if it's my last
time as I'm told I'm in danger of being barred because of my inability to post
a question correctly. Also some serious trolling happens if one asks anything
deemed obvious - just insecure bullies.

